# Bikeshop + Werkstatt in Offenbach / FFM?



## Caracal (17. März 2002)

Hi!

Ich bin vor ca. einem halben Jahr nach Offenbach gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach nem Fahrradhändler + Werkstatt die auch Bike-Neulinge, bei denen sie nicht das große Geschäft wittern, ordentlich und fair bedienen.

Wäre nett wenn jemand einen Tip hätte, dann könnte ich mir evtl. schlechte Erfahrungen in dem Bereich ersparen  .


----------



## Sputnik (18. März 2002)

Probiers mal bei der Bikeschmiede (Bieberer-Straße 262, Offenbach). Cooler Laden. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dobermann (18. März 2002)

Hi

Ja bin mit der Bikeschmiede auch sehr zufrieden. Dann gibt es noch den BIKE FURORE in der Seligenstädter Straße 48. Ist zwar ein kleiner Laden aber die Jungs haben Ahnung


----------



## Caracal (18. März 2002)

Ok, 

Ich werd morgen mal zur Bikeschmiede hin, ist laut Stadtplan sogar ziemlich nah.

Also, danke an euch ...


----------



## Ferraristi (19. März 2002)

Hi,

auf jeden Fall die Bikeschmiede, nähere dich bloß nicht dem Mosebach auf der Waldstraße in der Innenstadt - der ultimative Abzocker.

Für mich als Offenbacher ist allerdings Fahrrad Böttgen in FFM-Bornheim der "Stammhändler"....


----------



## ScOff (19. März 2002)

...und wenn Du dann schon in Frankfurt bist, probier' auch 'Main Bike' in der Mercatorstrasse  

Gruss
ScOff


----------



## Caracal (21. April 2002)

So, bei der Bikeschmiede hab ich nen Termin zum 'Check Up'. Macht echt nen ganz guten Eindruck und bei Mainbike war ich auch mal, ist aber als 'Werkstatt' für mich zu weit weg (wobei ich mich frage, wie man in einem so kleinen Laden so viel Zeug reinpacken kann  ), aber auch sehr freundliche Leute da.

Könnt ihr die Bikeschmiede auch als Händler für einen in Kürze anstehenden Neukauf eines MTB empfehlen, oder habt ihr da noch nen anderen Tip? Die Auswahl an Herstellern die dort vertrieben werden ist ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ferraristi (21. April 2002)

Servus,

welche Kategorie suchst Du denn? Fahrrad Böttgen hat Specialized, Steppenwolf, Rotwild, Simplon, Stevens, Cycle Craft und Cycle Wolf (eine durchaus nicht schlechte Eigenmarke)

Die Glanzstücke bei der Bikeschmiede sind soviel ich weiß Rocky Mountain und Cannondale, ich war dort länger nicht mehr...


----------



## Peter.G (17. Mai 2002)

Die Jungs von der Bikeschmiede haben Ahnung, da sie selber so oft es geht auf dem bike sitzen.
Wenn mein Rad mal zur Reparatur war bekam ich es 
ratz fatz wieder.Habe bis jetzt keinen einzigen
Trainingsausfall gehabt.Und das rechne ich hoch an.Habe mir vor kurzem ein Rotwild RCC 004 dort geholt , weil dort einfach der Service stimmt.

Gruß Peter!


----------



## Pann (18. Mai 2002)

Die Bikeschmiede kann ich auch empfehlen, mein persönlicher Favorit ist aber Radsport König in Seligenstadt. Mit dem Auto bist Du in 15 min da.
www.radsport-koenig.de


----------



## Caracal (23. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mir mittlerweile bei Hibike in Kronberg das Kona Explosif angesehen (bzw. den Rahmen) - wunderschönes Teil, leider ohne eine Möglichkeit mit Discs aufzurüsten wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 

Dann war ich noch bei 'Bike Point' in der Wächtersbacherstrasse, aber den Laden habe ich so schnell wie möglich wieder verlassen, die Produktpalette war nicht gerade überzeugend und die Verkäufer fand ich etwas seltsam. Da möchte ich nicht hin müssen wenn mal was kaputt ist.

Den 'Radsport-Koenig' werde ich mir mal auf meine Liste der zu besuchenden Läden setzen =).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferraristi (30. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

also vom König kann ich nur abraten, der hat mir (als ich noch Newbie war) eine kaputte Gabel angedreht, zu einem regelrechten Apothekerpreis, wie sich hinterher herausgestellt hat. Ich persönlich werde keine Geschäfte mehr mit diesem hinterhältigen Laden machen.

MfG
Ferraristi


----------



## itz (2. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ferraristi _
> *Hallo,
> 
> also vom König kann ich nur abraten, der hat mir (als ich noch Newbie war) eine kaputte Gabel angedreht, zu einem regelrechten Apothekerpreis, wie sich hinterher herausgestellt hat. Ich persönlich werde keine Geschäfte mehr mit diesem hinterhältigen Laden machen.
> ...



Hey wer disst da meinen Kumpel  ,
ich hab zwar keine Ahnung was dir da genau wiederfahren ist und wie das abging, aber ich kann mir nur sehr schwerlich vorstellen das dir jemand wissendlich eine kaputte Gabel angedreht hat.
Persönlich kenne ich den Laden samt Leuten sehr gut, deswegen wunder ich mich ein wenig über deine Probs mit ihm. Habe nämlich schon oft genug erlebt wie er sich für Kunden den Hintern aufgerissen hat und im Garantie Fall einiges (wohlgemerkt am Hersteller oder Vertrieb vorbei) auf die eigene Kappe bzw. aus der eigenen Tasche genommen hat.
Naja wie auch immer, ich kann den Rene König nur weiter empfehlen, habe aber Beispielsweise mit der Bikeschmiede in OF schon "sehr" sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht !?! (Hallo, ihr Werkstatt Hackfressen ohne Plan).
Gruss Chris


----------



## Ferraristi (2. Juni 2002)

Servus itz,

es ist halt ein persönlicher Eindruck, ich hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem gemacht, Du vielleicht mit der Bikeschmiede. Bei manchen Händlern hat man einfach Glück, bei anderen weniger, wär ja auch langweilig wenn alle gleich wären


----------



## itz (2. Juni 2002)

...stimmet, ein Leben so ganz ohne Aufregen in dem alles glatt läuft wäre ja auch nichts , vorallem nicht für uns Hessen  (... und wenn mer nix zum meggern ham, da resche mehr uns halt über's Wedder uff )  

Gruss Chris


----------



## Kuromago (5. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein wenig OT aber ich schreibs trotzdem!

Suche für mich und Freundin zum 01.09. ne Wohnung in OF!
Vielleicht weiss ja jemand etwas


----------



## luki100 (7. Juni 2002)

Ich fahre nach Hösbach zu Stenger obwohl ich fast 8o km habe. Ein Superladen. Ist sogar größter Specialized Händler in Europa. Top Werkstatt, top Preise und Service auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (10. Juni 2002)

Fragen über Fragen:  

1. Was führt denn der Radsport König für 'Marken'? Leider ist die Homepage zu weiten Teilen down (und ziemlich hässlich) und ich hatte noch keine Gelegenheit im Laden vorbeizuschauen.

2. Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Hibike in Kronberg gemacht? Ich hab im Netz maßig schlechtes über den Laden gelesen, bzgl. des Service etc.

3. Wo fahrt ihr Offenbacher eure täglichen Touren (XC)? Ich hab hier noch nichts sonderlich Interessantes entdecken können und mehr als 2 - 3 Mal in der Woche nach Hohemark rauszufahren ist mir zeitlich zu viel Aufwand (geht jetzt ein wenig am Thema vorbei, aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen  ). 

So, danke schonmal für die Antworten (falls welche kommen)


----------



## itz (10. Juni 2002)

Hi,
zu 1: 
c'dale, rotwild, pure power, scott, bergamont (?!?) und dann hat er noch eine "Hausmarke", wenn du was bestimmtes probefahren willst würde ich aber vorher anrufen ob es da bzw. aufgebaut ist.

zu2: 
da gab's mal ein nettes Mädel hinter der Ladentheke .. sagt vielleicht nix aus, aber ich glaube ich muss da mal wieder hin 

zu3:
der offenbacher der eigentlich aus dietzenbach kommt, fährt zickzack ( damit man ja alle "Steigungen" mitnimmt ) durch den Dietzenbach umgebenden Wald, was im übrigen gar nicht mal so schlecht ist, nur eben alles andere als Höhenmeter fressen.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Ferraristi (11. Juni 2002)

Hi,

1. siehe itz 

2. habe dort schon gekauft, kann mich nicht beklagen, war dabei allerdings vor ort. der laden ist klein, hier und da stehen ein paar klamotten, räder und teile, dafür verbirgt sich dahinter ein offenbar riesiges lager.

3. ich fahre auch hier im naheliegenden stadtwald, leider siehts mit steigungen äußerst dünn aus, aber mittlerweile habe ich immerhin einige hundert meter singletrail gefunden *g*.

Weiß eigentlich jemand was sich mittlerweile hinter dem Monte Scherbelino verbirgt, und warum der abgesperrt ist?


----------



## itz (11. Juni 2002)

Jaaa,
der Monte Scherbelino *erinnerandiekindheit* is eine alte Müllkippe und hat mittlerweile statt Grundwasser nur noch leicht toxische Brühe, daher auch der Hohe Zaun.
War da früher immer zum Rodeln und Spielen, erklärt vielleicht so einiges *vorsichhinzuck*  

Wir sollten mal alle eine Offenbacher-Dietzenbacher Stadtwald Singletrail Tour fahren !!!

Gruss Chris


----------



## Peter.G (8. Juli 2002)

Wie wäre es mal mit ner Tour zum Hahnenkamm ne Maß  Bier stemmen . Die Flachetappe dorthin dauert ca.1 Stunde dann ist alles möglich.Schöne Singletrails , steile Rampen oder auch etwas gemäßigter je nach dem. Und zum Abschluß Maßbier stemmen auf dem Hahnenkamm. Wer hat Lust!
Gruß Peter


----------



## Kingjim2.1 (17. August 2003)

Hallo Feraristi,
vielleicht solltest du mal allen erzählen, das du die Gabel nicht bei Radsport König gekauft hast , sondern im Ebay ersteigert hast, das du die Gabel dann im Laden abholen konntest, hat dir ja eigentlich nur Versandskosten gespart, das die Gabel überteuert gewesen sein soll,??? Wieso? hast den Preis doch selber gemacht, ging mit einen Euro los!!!
Also bitte, immer schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.
Ausserdem hast du dich deswegen nie gemeldet!!!!!


----------



## Kingjim2.1 (17. August 2003)

Hallo, wer Sie sehen will kann gucken kommen!


----------



## Ferraristi (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kingjim2.1 _
> *Hallo Feraristi,
> vielleicht solltest du mal allen erzählen, das du die Gabel nicht bei Radsport König gekauft hast , sondern im Ebay ersteigert hast, das du die Gabel dann im Laden abholen konntest, hat dir ja eigentlich nur Versandskosten gespart, das die Gabel überteuert gewesen sein soll,??? Wieso? hast den Preis doch selber gemacht, ging mit einen Euro los!!!
> Also bitte, immer schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.
> Ausserdem hast du dich deswegen nie gemeldet!!!!! *



1. Richtig, bei Ebay, ändert das was?
2. Verkäufer war Radsport König, der dortige Mechaniker hat sie mir persönlich in die Hand gedrückt und sonstirgendein Mitarbeiter hat persönlich abkassiert
3. Wie hier wohl jedermann weiß, VERPFLICHTET man sich bei Ebay, korrekte und wahrheitsgemäße Angaben über den zu versteigernden Artikel zu machen, insbesondere was Mängel angeht. Völlig defekte Dämpfung fällt meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach eindeutig unter einen Mangel. Und derartige Angaben wurden damals keine gemacht.
4. Aus diesem Grund WAR die Gabel haushoch überteuert. Niemand hätte diesen Preis auf eine Gabel geboten, die EINDEUTIG defekt war.
5. Es würde mich sehr überraschen, wenn das nicht bekannt war. Ansonsten würde ich sehr am Fachwissen der dortigen Mechaniker zweifeln.
6. Allerdings hab ich mich nie gemeldet. Den Fehler hat etwa ein Jahr später ein Mechaniker bei Fahrrad Böttgen entdeckt, und zwar auf den ersten "Druck". Da ich bei König ja offensichtlich mit vollstem Wissen beschissen wurde, wollte ich diesmal garantiert nicht wieder da hingehen, und denen auch noch das Geld für ne Reparatur in die Hand drücken. Irgendwo hörts ja auf.

Und ganz offensichtlich haben Sie, Herr König, SOFORT gewusst um welche Gabel und um welchen Beschiss es hier geht, obwohl ich nie irgendwelche Details erwähnt habe und mich nie mehr gemeldet habe. Komisch, oder?
Für mich ist das ein erbärmlich mieses Geschäftsverhalten, und ich werde auch weiterhin jedem von Ihrem Laden abraten, Punkt. Wer einmal lügt...

Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben, gelle?


----------



## Kingjim2.1 (28. August 2003)

Bevor ich mich als Lügner hinstellen lasse, erstens wars kein Mechaniker, sondern der Chef!
2. wusste keiner was davon, das die Gabel eventuell nicht in Ordnung ist!
3. Ist das üble Nachrede!
4. hat Radsport König diese Gabel nicht verkauft, sondern es war ein Privatverkauf!
5. Wird hiermit bekanntgegeben, das der volle Preis, auch noch jetzt, bei Zurückgabe der Gabel zurückgezahlt wird.

Jetzt sollen sich alle mal ein Bild machen, ob das dann schlechter Service ist, junger Mann aus Offenbach!!

Vielleicht solltest du mal lernen wie man sich verhält, wenn man mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist, eventuell erst mal mit dem betroffenen Reden anstatt hintenrum in einem Forum Sachen nicht ganz so wahrheitsgemäß dazustellen.

Also komm und hol dein Geld ab!

Aber dann bitte positives Feedback!

Weil, wo wir sind ist Vorne!


----------



## fastmike (4. September 2003)

Kann von der Bikeschmiede in Offenbach nur abraten,der größte unkompetenteste Kack****laden weit und Breit,gehe auch auf keinen Fall zum BikeFurore in Bieber,voll die MiniApotheke und im Bereich FR/DH kackt der voll ab.Is schade das wir hier fast nur SchmodderHändler haben.Wer noch geht ist:Radlerecke,Heusenstamm und Pedalwheels.De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

